# Modifier for 11750



## tintin (Apr 16, 2014)

pt is w/ Medical Mutual of OHIO (PPO), the modifier required for procedure 11750. Anyone know which Modifier I can use?? Thx


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 16, 2014)

One of the finger modifiers FA - F9 (or toe TA-T9), possibly.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Apr 18, 2014)

Any of the toe or finger modifiers.
Toes are TA-T9
fingers FA-F9


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 18, 2014)

I found this from Medicare for coverage of this procedure; it is old and I am not sure if it is still applicable:

The presumption of coverage may be applied when the physician rendering the routine foot care has identified:
1. A Class A finding (Modifier Q7)
2. Two of the Class B findings (Modifier Q8); or
3. One Class B and two Class C findings (Modifier Q9).
In the absence of a systemic condition, Medicare covers debridement of the nail when the following criteria are met:
In the case of ambulatory patients there exists:
● Clinical evidence of mycosis of the toenail, (110.1) and
● Marked limitation of ambulation (719.7 or 781.2), or pain (729.5 or 703.0), and/or secondary infection (681.10 or 681.11) resulting from the thickening and dystrophy of the infected toenail plate.


----------

